# Looking over some old photos



## Matt73 (May 3, 2009)

I came across this photo of myself and a horse named Cosmo. I'm 13 or 14 in this photo. For all you Toronto people (Kim), this was at the Eglinton Equestrian Club (where I started riding) on John Street in Thornhill. This was a Pony Club trial for the CNE. It was so hot that day!!!! Funny what you remember, huh? I made it to the Ex











Anyone care to share old photos of their younger days on horseback?


----------



## Kellie in OR (May 3, 2009)

Fun!

I am 40 now, must have been about 5 in this picture. The pony "Gypsie" was a shetland X POA.






This is me on my aunt's QH mare "Trixie". I was about seven.






And this was my welsh X QH "Brandy", I think I was about 8 or 9 here.


----------



## Matt73 (May 3, 2009)

Awesome! LOVE that pic of you on Trixie! Fearless



Isn't funny, the lack of fear you have in your youth


----------



## LindaL (May 3, 2009)

Wahhh....I wanna play, but I don't have a scanner


----------



## dreaminmini (May 3, 2009)

Cool pics!! I remember that place, was there a couple of times with friends but I wasn't allowed to ride as a kid.



I had to wait till I was all grown up. Little more of the fear factor now, I did take Western lessons for awhile. May go back it was fun. But my minis come first.


----------



## shalamara minis (May 3, 2009)

This was taken in 1964, I was 9 The shetland is about44 inches


----------



## Matt73 (May 4, 2009)

Wow. Now, that's a neat pic


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2009)

I took lessons for a short time at Eglinton E.C. with Dezso Hary. I'd be really hard pressed to say when it was, but I'd guess mid-70's or early 80's.


----------



## wildoak (May 4, 2009)

Great pictures, all of them! Will have to see if I can track down some of my old ones and scan them.





Jan


----------



## Matt73 (May 4, 2009)

wildoak said:


> Great pictures, all of them! Will have to see if I can track down some of my old ones and scan them.
> 
> 
> 
> Jan


Please do


----------



## sdmini (May 4, 2009)

Ok I'm not sure my qualify or not as they are not me but I think they are cool.

This one is of my dad's "bus", not the best look'en bus is it?






This would be of my older brother who just turned 50, my pictures would be in color.










I've got some of me in my HS days but my scanner is dead so this is the only way I can play.


----------



## anoki (May 4, 2009)

ok, I fit into the age bracket.....(but just barely



)

This was the first official picture of me riding......






Don't know where the pictures of me riding my first 'horse' (aka a donkey) are...but I'll have to see if I can find one or two...

~kathryn


----------



## LindaL (May 9, 2009)

OK...I get to play....(got a new Officejet wireless 4 in 1 printer today....



)...

So here I am at around 13 yrs old (circa. 1975 I am guessing) on my Appaloosa gelding Tomahawk (aka "Tomi")



I got him when I was 12 (after my pony died from getting sick at the county fair



). He was a greenbroke 4 yr old and I trained him myself...thanks to 4-H! I owned him til he died at age 16 from what they believe to be liver disease. I had taken him down to the Oregon State Vet school to be biopsied and they "recommended" putting him down.



I didn't get to say "goodbye" to my best friend...



He was about as bombproof of a horse as you could get...yet when I rode him he knew he could be a little bit more "spirited"



than say with a non-rider on his back. I rode him backwards in my pasture with just a halter/lead on....lol We used to ride on a 2 lane road (about 3 miles one way) with dumptrucks whizzing by to our 4-H meetings. He has had motorcycles ride up behind him....NOTHING fazed this horse! I think he taught me just as much or more than I ever taught him. I miss my Tomi-boy!





This was county fair...bareback Equitation class, then Western Equitation class











(wish I still had THAT body....LOL!)


----------



## Matt73 (May 9, 2009)

Great pics, Linda! I love looking over old photos...


----------



## Leeana (May 9, 2009)

Well these are not THAT old really...but old enough for me to look back on and go OH!

Dad & I ... Daytona beach






My first pony..she was not pretty but she was great






"No dad, seriously i can do it myself!!!"































....yes i am a natural Platn. blonde


----------



## Matt73 (May 9, 2009)

Awwww







Leeana said:


> Well these are not THAT old really...but old enough for me to look back on and go OH!
> Dad & I ... Daytona beach
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barnbum (May 10, 2009)

I'm *well *over 30--



so here are some I had scanned months ago to send a friend. We had horses from the time I was in about 1st grade. Patty was very special. My dad would saddle her up and stick me up on her and leave us to ride all around the prairie, I mean pasture.





In high school, there were a few, but Princess was my soul mate (pictured below). She was a one person horse--she'd do nothing but follow me if a friend was on her. We were both green broke when she came--so we learned together. Great memories.

The other pic is of Navajo--the first big guy I bought after waiting from age 18-41 to FINALLY get another horse. He didn't work out so well--motherhood kind of sucked the gumption outta me. Suddenly the thought of getting tossed and hurt weighed heavy--and the big horses know it. I don't miss the anxiety riding now brings, so minis work for me.





I never liked the cumbersome ways of a saddle--so usually with in a bareback pad. And Princess rode well in a hackomore (sp?). I just sold that saddle--for twice what I paid for it new.











Yes--my family raised rabbits--we had over 300 at one time. We showed them and *the rest of the family* ate them.

I think I look way better at age (almost) 49 than back then!!


----------

